# Baron Davis Honored At HighSchool



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

> None of the legions of Crossroads School graduates who have gone on to Hollywood have been a part of a story as unlikely as the tale of Baron Davis and Austin Croshere.
> 
> 
> Not Jack Black when he was running from a gigantic ape in "King Kong."
> ...





> Davis came from a rougher environment, South Central L.A., but made a splashier impact when he got to Crossroads. He was practicing with the varsity even as a 5-foot-6 eighth-grader. He was so small he needed a boost from teammates to be able to dunk. But then his growth spurt kicked in, and after his sophomore year, he was tearing it up at Nike camp. He led Crossroads to the state championship in 1997, 10 years after the school won its first. After two years at UCLA, Davis was off to the NBA, picked third by the then-Charlotte Hornets.
> 
> 
> Their paths crossed most visibly when Davis' Golden State Warriors upset Croshere's Dallas Mavericks in the first round of the 2007 playoffs. There was even a moment of intramural conflict, when Davis and Croshere squared off after a hard foul.
> ...


J.A. Adande at ESPN

Croshere is a FA isn't he? Wonder if we could waive Novak and sign him. Nice story though


----------

